# Let's Make A Deal Denver



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Guys, you need a PF and my team needs a playmaking PG. How about we give you one of our many PF's for one of your many point guards you have on your squad? What you guys think? We got a deal? :makeadeal


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

get lost with that garabage, who you fooling. we all know you are stockpiling PFs with undesirable contracts


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> get lost with that garabage, who you fooling. we all know you are stockpiling PFs with undesirable contracts


Is it necessary to say get lost? I mean give me a break it's not that serious. Either you say Kitty, we aren't interested and leave it as that.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> get lost with that garabage, who you fooling. we all know you are stockpiling PFs with undesirable contracts


Hey man, chill out. She's just trying to start a conversation. It's not that serious. If you want this board to grow, you'll have to drop the high school ******** immediately.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Guys, you need a PF and my team needs a playmaking PG. How about we give you one of our many PF's for one of your many point guards you have on your squad? What you guys think? We got a deal? :makeadeal


How about...

Maurce Taylor and Nate Robinson

for 

Andre Miller


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> How about...
> 
> Maurce Taylor and Nate Robinson
> 
> ...


Wait, you complain about Earl not passing and you want to trade Dre for Mo "I don't pass back" Taylor and Nate?

Malik Rose would fit in much better on the Nuggets than Mo. If the Nuggets are going to take a rookie from the Knicks, make it their only good one in David Lee.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Wait, you complain about Earl not passing and you want to trade Dre for Mo "I don't pass back" Taylor and Nate?
> 
> Malik Rose would fit in much better on the Nuggets than Mo. If the Nuggets are going to take a rookie from the Knicks, make it their only good one in David Lee.


You must not be familiar with Mo's contract. Go take a look at it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> You must not be familiar with Mo's contract. Go take a look at it.


I know about Mo's and Rose's contracts, but is it really worth sucking for 2 seasons just to get Mo's contract off the books?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> I know about Mo's and Rose's contracts, but is it really worth sucking for 2 seasons just to get Mo's contract off the books?


I believe Taylor comes off the books next year.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i wrote get lost with that garbage, i didnt say dont post here, i just said dont expect a favorable response when you are trying to pawn off crappy undesirables.

Najera can do everything that the PFs new york would trade to us would do. A) im not upset about it, i just recognize its stupid. B) Im not calling anyone kitty C) Elson and Najera are just fine as reserves this year. D) You all know what the problem we have in denver is, and Im sure Wesley Person is sitting around laughing about it too.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i wrote get lost with that garbage, i didnt say dont post here, i just said dont expect a favorable response when you are trying to pawn off crappy undesirables.


With responses like the one above how do you expect other people to post here? It's good to create some type of traffic and get other fan bases to post in your forum it's all in good fun. It's not like we are at the negotiation table with Kiki and this is for real.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I believe Taylor comes off the books next year.


Yes it does, but that would still involve suckking this season and next season.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Kitty said:


> With responses like the one above how do you expect other people to post here? It's good to create some type of traffic and get other fan bases to post in your forum it's all in good fun. It's not like we are at the negotiation table with Kiki and this is for real.


hear of the phrase? garbage in, garbage out. you have nasty contracts on your team. Thomas is a fool. Instead of rebuilding and leting contracts expire, he trades for worse contracts. Not my problem. 

negotiation? other posters would have said the same thing to you if you came into their forums with what your saying. Hey I need a good player, do you want this nasty contract? Get real. I highly doubt my reponse is preventing anyone from posting, unless they have a horrible idea (like you) and i'm assuming you probably knew it was bad to begin with.

When your looking for a reserve F/C I suggest players like Birdman. He has talent and his contract isnt huge. Yes he made a fool out of himself at the dunk contest. Oh well. Other guys with smaller contracts can fill in behind Najera and Elson. We dont need Mo Taylor or Malik Rose.

Kiki needs to go after players that can fit into what we are trying to do here. They dont need to be a household name or anything. Players like Morris Peterson Raja Bell, former nugget Jon Barry as a specialist, Fred Hoiberg (later this year as a specialist) Shane Battier, even Mike Miller. Mike James could be acquired if Kiki moves Andre Miller. 

Trading for a New York Knick nasty contract is Peter "kitty" Vecsey ********.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Yes it does, but that would still involve suckking this season and next season.


When I say next year, I mean he's in the last year of his contract (unless I'm wrong). That means we'd be able to use the cap space this next offseason.

Edit: You're right - he comes off the book the season after this one. Given that, I'd be less willing to trade for him, but would still consider it. I haven't been too impressed with Andre's play so far, and it would be nice to have a post scoring threat off the bench.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> hear of the phrase? garbage in, garbage out. you have nasty contracts on your team. Thomas is a fool. Instead of rebuilding and leting contracts expire, he trades for worse contracts. Not my problem.
> 
> negotiation? other posters would have said the same thing to you if you came into their forums with what your saying. Hey I need a good player, do you want this nasty contract? Get real. I highly doubt my reponse is preventing anyone from posting, unless they have a horrible idea (like you) and i'm assuming you probably knew it was bad to begin with.
> 
> ...



Dude, chill out. It's really not that serious. There's nothing wrong with arguing with someone over something, but don't be a jerk when you do it. As you can tell, we don't have many people on this board, so if we want it to grow we need more people and more activity. Jumping all over someone just because they bring a subject up isn't a good way to generate board activity. Just chill. 

By the way, I don't think we need a specialist. We need a solid two guard who can defend, run, and hit the three. I'd take Mike Miller but no one else you mentioned above. I think Hodge could be the answer to all this if he could work on his shooting. That said, the organization doesn't seem interested in utilizing its depth at the guard position.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Lee for Hodge.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Lee for Hodge.


No way. If the Nuggets wanted Lee, they could have drafted him.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

As long as we're talking to the Knicks and bad contracts:

Give me Marbury for Miller. :banana: 

I like Stephon. :biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> As long as we're talking to the Knicks and bad contracts:
> 
> Give me Marbury for Miller. :banana:
> 
> I like Stephon. :biggrin:


The last time Kenyon and Steph were on the same team, the record was horrible.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> The last time Kenyon and Steph were on the same team, the record was horrible.


Trade Kenyon too! :banana: Lets just go fantasy style and bring in Chris Bosh or Elton Brand for Kenyon or whoever the heck else we feel like!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> By the way, I don't think we need a specialist. We need a solid two guard who can defend, run, and hit the three. I'd take Mike Miller but no one else you mentioned above. I think Hodge could be the answer to all this if he could work on his shooting. That said, the organization doesn't seem interested in utilizing its depth at the guard position.


Hodge is the answer to who should have been drafted after Fransico Garcia. Hodge wont be any better than DJ or basically what we have now.

Mike Miller is good when healthy on one side of the ball. Raja Bell gets it done on both sides. I like Bells outside shooting and he is the guy I want guarding Manu, not Mike Miller. Id much rather have Peterson on Manu and other talented scorers (Kobe, Allen etc) as well.

Look at the three point shooting last year with Person on the team and without. Then look at it again this year. Its extremely obvious a "specialist" could be a big help. Fred Hoiberg seems like an obvious choice later this year to fill that role. However a peterson or bell or "your definition of a solid two guard" would be ideal. Ive been saying that for two summers now. People had been denying our two guard situation on this board for a long time and are just know coming to realize the seriousness of the issue. For Carmelo to be successful he needs guys he can dish to that can knock down outside shots. He had Jon Barry and Vo Lenard his rookie year to shoulder the load outside. That was good enough for a playoff birth. Now the two guards we have simply arent good enough. Period. And Kiki drafted a guy with a shakey outside shot, and images of Rashad McCants taunting him in his head.

And as for me needing to chill out. Its simple. I stated it once and its really that simple. Hey I want your good player will you take this nasty undesirable contract? When it is that freakin obvious im going to call it out just like i did.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

NBAnoitall,

Do you think Phoenix would part with Raja Bell? I think he's getting better in their system. I've seen him play a couple times this season and he's keeping Jim Jackson's bum on the bench.

What would Denver have to offer for Bell??? He's too good to give up. A real steal on the market. Great player on d and solid on offense.

By the way anyone catch Barbosa playing this year? He looks much improved. Remember he's Nene's brazilian enemy!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i have no idea what phoenix would do, bell is just one name on the list. speaking of knick power forwards, we will take frye btw, if you want watson.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i have no idea what phoenix would do, bell is just one name on the list. speaking of knick power forwards, we will take frye btw, if you want watson.


TRADE WATSON??? DID YOU SEE THE GAME THE OTHER NIGHT?? YOU MUST BE CRAZY! :biggrin: 

Watson did win the game for Denver the other night by the way...


----------

